# Copper, Doberman Cross, DOB 1999 - Gatwick, Surrey



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

*Now Homed* Copper, Dobie X, DOB 1999 - Windsor, Berkshire


*Homing requirements: *Copper needs a retirement home. Could someone tell him he needs to slow down! He needs access to a secure garden and to be walked on an extender. Copper is an elderly dog and people will need the means to cater for potential vets bills without insurance cover. He needs companionship 'at home'. Copper is used to visiting children and has a very kind nature.

Video: Copper having a great time

Video: Copper a supreme dog

*His Story:*Owned since a pup, his owner's memory got worse and she had to move in with her daughter who has cats. Copper is not for cats. So Copper was reluctantly booked to be "put to sleep" and we were alerted by the vets and saved him. We neutered Copper, removed 4 teeth including a canine and he was vaccinated. Copper is now fostered in Windsor, Berkshire.

*Advert:* Copper is a fabulous companion and a real gentle-man. Hehas the Doberman character, is a loyal people dog and offers his head for strokes. He has led quite an insular life and was anxious in kennels but is settling in foster wonderfully. He settles well on his walks, though marches forwards. He has quite a friendly feel meeting dogs in his aloof way and he keeps moving. Copper hadn't been walked for many years but now settles well on his walks. Copper is now settling when left but can paw the door in the first few instants or have a rare accident if distressed in the first few days in a new home. Copper is such a people person - DEVOTIONAL and will shadow you!

Copper was named from the richness of the colours in his beautiful coat, or was it, how he walks around his beat?! He is smaller than a Doberman but has the same lively energy. Although Copper is 14 years old you would never guess it and we think the old guy has plenty of life to live! His health has been good all his life. Copper is good with visiting children and settles with a dog friendly canine companion. Can you offer Copper a kind home to rest his head and a garden to enjoy?

Please visit Copper's thread on our forum: WE HAVE MOVED TO A NEW FORUM www.rescueremediesdogrescue.co.uk :: Copper Dobiex DOB 1999 Windsor to find out if still available and for fuller details.




If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5 so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates please visit our forum and you will find listed the full range of dogs that are available for homing - http://rescueremedies.myfastforum.org/index.php

***PLEASE NOTE: This ad has been posted by Rescue Remedies Dog Rescue. We are a registered charity (No. 1139407) and our work involves finding unwanted dogs their life long homes. We currently have approx. 100 dogs under our wing. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £175 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog is still available for adoption and needs a home!

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Sounds a lovely dog for retired, healthy singles.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Lovely colour


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Copper still needs a forever home or a foster place. I have new pics and will upload them soon.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Well this boy has managed to avoid showing his true loveliness ever since he arrived, we were determined not to be beaten and he still gave us a run for our money! As bright as a button for his age and nothing gets by Copper!

"I'm not going to show you my best side"!




"You are boring me now"!


"I'll just lay down while you run around like two dizzy bugs trying to get my pic. Let me know when you are serious"! :laugh2: 


GOTCHA Copper and WOWSA!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

What is the story on the lump on his eyelid?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a little innocent cyst - has been checked by the vet. Nothing sinister.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

bumping Copper


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Copper was indeed very relaxed when we visited for our photoshoot and he appeared ready in his smoking jacket! It was lovely to see an old friend, but Copper is not old in any other sense of the word and is positively spritely! He could teach many a dog a trick or two!

Here is my favourite ... our Mr February the charmer himself!



In his smoking jacket ...






and yes he had sausages and liver :wink: 


In the fur ...


Copper is still available for adoption!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Copper was on his way out for a walk yesterday just as we arrived and I couldn't let him go on his way without some liver and sausages ...

Seems he knew exactly where they were ...




"Yummy, yes I'll have some more of that please"!


"Surely this pose is worth some more"?!


Love this boy - he needs to be curled up on a sofa or resting by someones feet.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Copper came down to meet his fans at the Fun Day on Saturday. He wasn't on our list for pics, but we took a few of the handsome boy anyway!

"Oh it's you again! Am I on your list for photos and do you have the prerequisite sausages"?!


"I'm sitting and ready, where do you want me"!


"Oh well, if I'm not on the list and those sausages ain't flowing I got better things to do with my time ... I've got Fun Day fans to meet, catch you next time ... tarrah"!


Copper is still waiting patiently in boarding kennels for his forever home to come along. Could you offer Copper a home?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Our gorgeous boy Copper is still waiting patiently in boarding kennels for this home to come along. Whilst there he is making the most of his walks.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Wonderful news ... Copper has gone into a foster home! Here is a message from his fosterer:

"Just thought I'd do a quick update of Coppers first day
Totally spoilt by my youngest son, Jason, and his girlfriend, Laurel, by a very long walk and visit to their horse "George" (who plays fetch with a space hopper - thinks he's a dog!!!) Copper wasn't too impressed at first by George but they came to a 'mutual unimpressed' understanding by the end of the visit.

Then home via 'pets at home' to get shampoo for his bath as he had rolled in fox poo!!!!!!!!

Evening of snoring in his bed with my eldest son, Alex, who was on dog sitting duty.

Followed by a night of snoring and hogging my bed - guess I've got a new bed mate!!!!! Hairier than my usual type but not much difference other than that"! :grin:



Copper is still available for adoption.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Copper's very much enjoyed his foster placement and would like to do it again! He was such a good boy too.

He came back to kennels for a short spell and has now been taken on a holiday for a couple of weeks while he waits for his home. Hope for new pics when he gets back.

Copper is still available for adoption - if you are interested in offering a home please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/

If you are able to offer this kennel dog a foster place whether short or long term, please complete our foster questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/resc...-questionnaire/


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

AN URGENT APPEAL: All our kennel dogs are worthy of a foster place, but none more so that Copper. He is top of the list and we desperately need to get him out of boarding kennels - we don't think he will manage/cope with another winter in kennels. He is 14 years old and needs to spend his remaining time in comfort. 

An update from Lynne this evening:
Yes we have to say that Copper's health is breaking down. His back legs are becoming weaker. Today we started him on Yu-move and anti-inflammatories to make him pain free. We all know the score with Copper we didn't save him to have him spend his last year in kennels BUT HE HAS. We are forever grateful to Val for taking him on his wonderful holiday to Yorkshire...his time is running out and tonight he sits with his heavy coat on to try and keep him warm in a freezing kennel in November (He cant have his door closed as Copper will not be closed in). He needs a warm home, as an only pet with someone who can offer him company and not worry if he scratches at a door while you're out for the first few days until he settles. He would be with me but Fifi had equal and pressing needs as her management in kennels would be impossible. Please can anyone offer Copper a warm last few months.

Please spread the word everyone ... Copper needs to be in a home whether foster or forever as a priority.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Copper's homing ad has been complete revamped. He came from a very insular life without walks and in the nearly 18 months he has been with us in rescue he has learnt and adjusted to so much. Recently proved by his foster experiences and the fact that he is happily living with another dog. So come on folks, Copper has put in the effort now it's time for him to glow in a forever home for the rest of life ... he truly deserves it!

Copper, Dobie X, DOB 1999  Windsor, Berkshire


*Homing requirements: *Copper needs a retirement home. Could someone tell him he needs to slow down! He needs access to a secure garden and to be walked on an extender. Copper is an elderly dog and people will need the means to cater for potential vets bills without insurance cover. He needs companionship at home. Copper is used to visiting children and has a very kind nature.

Video: Copper having a great time

Video: Copper a supreme dog

*His Story:*Owned since a pup, his owner's memory got worse and she had to move in with her daughter who has cats. Copper is not for cats. So Copper was reluctantly booked to be put to sleep and we were alerted by the vets and saved him. We neutered Copper, removed 4 teeth including a canine and he was vaccinated. Copper is now fostered in Windsor, Berkshire.

*Advert:* Copper is a fabulous companion and a real gentle-man. Hehas the Doberman character, is a loyal people dog and offers his head for strokes. He has led quite an insular life and was anxious in kennels but is settling in foster wonderfully. He settles well on his walks, though marches forwards. He has quite a friendly feel meeting dogs in his aloof way and he keeps moving. Copper hadn't been walked for many years but now settles well on his walks. Copper is now settling when left but can paw the door in the first few instants or have a rare accident if distressed in the first few days in a new home. Copper is such a people person - DEVOTIONAL and will shadow you!

Copper was named from the richness of the colours in his beautiful coat, or was it, how he walks around his beat?! He is smaller than a Doberman but has the same lively energy. Although Copper is 14 years old you would never guess it and we think the old guy has plenty of life to live! His health has been good all his life. Copper is good with visiting children and settles with a dog friendly canine companion. Can you offer Copper a kind home to rest his head and a garden to enjoy?

Please visit Coppers thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies Dog Rescue (Registered Charity No: 1139407) - :: Copper Dobiex DOB 1999 Windsor Foster to find out if still available and for fuller details.




If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5 so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates please visit our forum and you will find listed the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies Dog Rescue (Registered Charity No: 1139407) - :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: This ad has been posted by Rescue Remedies Dog Rescue. We are a registered charity (No. 1139407) and our work involves finding unwanted dogs their life long homes. We currently have approx. 100 dogs under our wing. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £175 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Copper's fosterer:

"Copper is ok to be left alone now, has very few accidents, the only ones he does have now are when he really can't hold it in ie after a nights sleep and everyone thought everyone else was opening the patio doors!!!.. He is 15 ! but I think that's amazing he's so respectful of his home... Has never chewed anything he shouldn't and EVERYONE that comes into this house loves him, sits with him and chats to him... Which amazes me as some of my friends are not doggy people!! He must have one of those faces"!

Copper is still available for adoption  if you are interested in offering Copper a home please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We are delighted that Copper has been rehomed


----------

